# Troting



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW it's been a long time since i have posted on here! Ok, well i have been working with my donkey and she has been doing good! she can Walk freely, and listens to the rein cues. I even got a Leg Yield out of her! but now it's time to trot, i ask for the trot and i -kiss- to her and tap whith the whip. But she only hollows her back and walks faster. How can i get her to trot?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone? Please?


----------

